# C J Brown temps and conditions lately



## FishFinger

Looking for warmer temps I suppose, but the weather was breezy and warm. Called CJ Brown and they said they’re filling to target levels since April 1st until May 1st and on target.


----------



## FishFinger

Well, it’s Saturday and temps are around 55° to 57° But still no bite for me.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

keep trying...


----------



## FishFinger

4/22 Monday conditions, Brown is at summer pool level now in my opinion, temp was at 56° average all over with somewhat muddy water in the northern no-wake fishing area with cleaner colder water coming in the creek (51°). Asked around from other boaters and bank fishermen and no luck, so I guess I’m in good company?


----------



## FishFinger

I am curious, I was always told the crappie size minimum was 9” and the limit was 30 a day per person, but unless I’m missing something in the regulations I don’t see the limit mentioned for C J Brown. If anyone sees the page I’m missing let me know.


----------



## BlueBoat98

Well, this is news... The 9" /30 limit has been in effect since 2010 but the new regulations DO NOT list C.J. Brown as one of the included lakes. The comments mention that several inland lakes were removed from the restriction. I personally think it's a big mistake because now the "meat hunters" will be taking every 6" baby they can find. Here are the lakes that are still included. Unless it's a typo, we're not on it.


----------



## BlueBoat98

BlueBoat98 said:


> Well, this is news... The 9" /30 limit has been in effect since 2010 but the new regulations DO NOT list C.J. Brown as one of the included lakes. The comments mention that several inland lakes were removed from the restriction. I personally think it's a big mistake because now the "meat hunters" will be taking every 6" baby they can find. Here are the lakes that are still included. Unless it's a typo, we're not on it.
> 
> View attachment 303309


----------



## FishFinger

BlueBoat98 said:


> Well, this is news... The 9" /30 limit has been in effect since 2010 but the new regulations DO NOT list C.J. Brown as one of the included lakes. The comments mention that several inland lakes were removed from the restriction. I personally think it's a big mistake because now the "meat hunters" will be taking every 6" baby they can find. Here are the lakes that are still included. Unless it's a typo, we're not on it.
> 
> View attachment 303309


That was the feeling I got. Before the restrictions I got many smaller crappie and tossed them back anyway. Since the meat grinders haven’t had the upper hand in recent past I’ve had 9” plus almost exclusively, which was okay by me.


----------



## bwhntr4168

I agree Mike! Big Mistake!


----------



## BlueBoat98

On another subject more relevant to this thread, the lake is now ABOVE summer pool a whopping three days before May 1. This means the COE will be dumping water AND FISH like crazy to keep close to their magic line. Those of us who have known this lake for many, many years know that there is absolutely no safety or flood control reason for doing this but they will anyway. Grrrr major stupidity.

Here are the links that are updated daily regarding the water level, precip, and inflow/outflow. 

http://www.lrl-wc.usace.army.mil/reports/lkreport.html

http://www.lrl-wc.usace.army.mil/plots/cbr.html

This one reports water temp and dissolved oxygen but is updated much less often in season and never over the winter. Maybe it is better now but I got out of the habit of checking it when it was only updated only every several weeks.

https://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/Miss...es-and-Dissolved-Oxygen-Lev/CJ-Brown-Profile/


----------



## bwhntr4168

It’s a shame! It’s a Great Lake!


----------



## FishFinger

5/2 and the water temps are 60° and 61°, seem to be catching white bass. Don’t have a lot of time to spend out tonight got to go to work.


----------



## walleyejigger

I always did good on the walleye when it got to 69 degrees


----------



## FishFinger

Well, went out Saturday 11th and the water temp was about 62° on the lake and the white bass were biting nicely above Moorefield bridge. What a difference a day makes! The front moved in and the bite all but stopped on Mother’s Day the 12th. The creek was 52° and everyone seemed to be having a very slow day.


----------



## FishFinger

My brothers got out Saturday morning 5/18 and trolled around without much of a bite and packed it in around 1:00 pm. I made is out around 5:30, noticed the lake was up quite a bit, and flogged the rock wall at the dam end near the tower until one brother met me at the boat ramp and we headed up to the Moorefield area to try the white bass where the water temperature was 52° last week with hardly any bite. This time the creek was up and the temp was 64° and the bite was huge! Must have culled about two dozen smaller fish to get 36 nice big females with roe. Could do no wrong unless my brain decided the trees looked more interesting than the creek??? Otherwise, we had a great time, glad to be there when the bite was on.


----------



## conley14

FishFinger said:


> My brothers got out Saturday morning 5/18 and trolled around without much of a bite and packed it in around 1:00 pm. I made is out around 5:30, noticed the lake was up quite a bit, and flogged the rock wall at the dam end near the tower until one brother met me at the boat ramp and we headed up to the Moorefield area to try the white bass where the water temperature was 52° last week with hardly any bite. This time the creek was up and the temp was 64° and the bite was huge! Must have culled about two dozen smaller fish to get 36 nice big females with roe. Could do no wrong unless my brain decided the trees looked more interesting than the creek??? Otherwise, we had a great time, glad to be there when the bite was on.


Was you fishing in the creek or at the mouth in the lake?


----------



## FishFinger

conley14 said:


> Was you fishing in the creek or at the mouth in the lake?


The creek, beyond the trestle before the bend. Never had to go very far up that night. There were anglers on the banks at the mouth of the creek before the trestle and I don’t disturb people that are there first, so I headed up where there is no access from the bank.


----------



## FishFinger

Tonight 5/20 the water temp was down a little, but I went up beyond the Moorefield bridge again and got lots of dinks with two large females, came back down to the bend and caught many more males and ended up with only 8 decent sized females.


----------



## TXBob

Last nigt the water was 63 degrees in the rain. Caught a 4lb cat trolling with a slowdeath rig over the road.


----------



## FishFinger

TXBob said:


> Last nigt the water was 63 degrees in the rain. Caught a 4lb cat trolling with a slowdeath rig over the road.


I have never used that rig, I have a friend having luck with cut bluegill at the mouth of the creek out on the flats. Got some nice sized cats at night.


----------



## Troy Dave

Got out with Enon Eye this morning for the first trip to CJ of the year. Not what I was hoping for but we didn't get skunked. Water was 68 surface and 66 on the trolling motor at 6:30. We managed 1 eye, 4 cats between 4lb and 5 inches, 2 gills and lost a crappie at the boat. Also never saw 2 other nice fish. Caught everything on a jig and worm. We quit when a pontoon with motor trouble drifted by. Those suckers are hard to tow with a 15' boat. Maybe this will give me exceptional luck the next trip out!


----------



## BlueBoat98

Troy Dave said:


> Got out with Enon Eye this morning for the first trip to CJ of the year. Not what I was hoping for but we didn't get skunked. Water was 68 surface and 66 on the trolling motor at 6:30. We managed 1 eye, 4 cats between 4lb and 5 inches, 2 gills and lost a crappie at the boat. Also never saw 2 other nice fish. Caught everything on a jig and worm. We quit when a pontoon with motor trouble drifted by. Those suckers are hard to tow with a 15' boat. Maybe this will give me exceptional luck the next trip out!



Glad you got out today, Dave. This was the first day that I was mad/sad that I couldn't go because my "new" Jeep has been in the shop at Wyler's for 6 weeks because some knucklehead or another can't find a part they need. For once the boat and gear has been ready for some time, but I can't pull it! I'll be there ASAP!

MC


----------



## crappie hunter

BlueBoat98 said:


> Glad you got out today, Dave. This was the first day that I was mad/sad that I couldn't go because my "new" Jeep has been in the shop at Wyler's for 6 weeks because some knucklehead or another can't find a part they need. For once the boat and gear has been ready for some time, but I can't pull it! I'll be there ASAP!
> 
> MC


Mike,
I plan on going out tomorrow morning (Monday) if you're interested, let me know!
Rich


----------



## BlueBoat98

crappie hunter said:


> Mike,
> I plan on going out tomorrow morning (Monday) if you're interested, let me know!
> Rich


 That would be great, Rich - PM sent.


----------



## FishFinger

TXBob said:


> Last nigt the water was 63 degrees in the rain. Caught a 4lb cat trolling with a slowdeath rig over the road.


I did a little research on that slow death rig and Berkley makes a rig of that name, and I was at Cabelas and asked where they might be and that was a total loss. The guy I asked almost got miffed that he didn't know that rig, but I found a Cabelas brand "Death roll Walleye spinner rig", imagine that. Do you use your rig with a plastic, or real worm? I'm guessing plastic of some type, color, and size.  I'll try both on a drift or a slow troll somewhere out there.


----------



## bwhntr4168

Mike, let us know how you did? Or if you got ran off the lake!


----------



## Troy Dave

Had a pretty decent day, guess it was my payback for towing the pontoon in. Picked up two 21" and a 14.5" eye on jig and worm. An 18" casting and hopping a shiver minnow, a 14.5 and a 25 3/4" jigging a sebile vibrato. Also assorted crappie, gills, dink cats and a bunch of white bass. The wb liked the shiver minnow.
On the way back in I kept looking for someone in need of a tow, to set me up for next weekend, but didn't see anyone in distress.


----------



## crappie hunter

Troy Dave said:


> Had a pretty decent day, guess it was my payback for towing the pontoon in. Picked up two 21" and a 14.5" eye on jig and worm. An 18" casting and hopping a shiver minnow, a 14.5 and a 25 3/4" jigging a sebile vibrato. Also assorted crappie, gills, dink cats and a bunch of white bass. The wb liked the shiver minnow.
> On the way back in I kept looking for someone in need of a tow, to set me up for next weekend, but didn't see anyone in distress.


Maybe next time you can tow me in just for the heck of it...nice job today, finally got the eye funk off with a couple of short ones after you left, see you next time.
Rich


----------



## BlueBoat98

Great to get on the water today for the first time thanks to Rich, the Crappie Hunter. Water temps were 69 - 71. Pulled two short eyes and a 16 while watching Troy Dave murder them 50 feet away. Also got an "eater" cat, which I don't eat, some dinky kitties, gills, plus three or four very chunky White Bass. Thanks again, Rich. Sure hope I get my Jeep back this week!

MC


----------



## TXBob

FishFinger said:


> I did a little research on that slow death rig and Berkley makes a rig of that name, and I was at Cabelas and asked where they might be and that was a total loss. The guy I asked almost got miffed that he didn't know that rig, but I found a Cabelas brand "Death roll Walleye spinner rig", imagine that. Do you use your rig with a plastic, or real worm? I'm guessing plastic of some type, color, and size.  I'll try both on a drift or a slow troll somewhere out there.


I use it with a nightcrawler at a slow troll. Just watch the rig with the worm you have on it for the best action vs. speed. Usually around .6 to .8 works for me.


----------



## stonen12

Are crappie/gills spawning yet or did I miss it?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

FishFinger said:


> I did a little research on that slow death rig and Berkley makes a rig of that name, and I was at Cabelas and asked where they might be and that was a total loss. The guy I asked almost got miffed that he didn't know that rig, but I found a Cabelas brand "Death roll Walleye spinner rig", imagine that. Do you use your rig with a plastic, or real worm? I'm guessing plastic of some type, color, and size.  I'll try both on a drift or a slow troll somewhere out there.


Dont look for a complete rig. Look for a slow death hook. Then add a bead or 3 and a blade(smiley blades are great fish catchers,just change up colors),then thread 1/3 of a nightcrawler onto the slow death hook. Drop them down with a weight. whether it be a bottom bouncer,bell sinker,walking sinkers, just use enough weight to keep bottom contact at the speed your going. Change speeds up until you find a pattern. 
You can pull them with the electric motor,use the wind to drift,or even cast them with the right style weight. They catch everything,but will warm you,they attract alot of dinks at times. Great when your just looking for bites in the summer time... 
Oh yeah dont forget to use a barrel swivel,preferably a quality one,they WILL twist your line.


----------



## EnonEye

Troy Dave said:


> Had a pretty decent day, guess it was my payback for towing the pontoon in. Picked up two 21" and a 14.5" eye on jig and worm. An 18" casting and hopping a shiver minnow, a 14.5 and a 25 3/4" jigging a sebile vibrato. Also assorted crappie, gills, dink cats and a bunch of white bass. The wb liked the shiver minnow.
> On the way back in I kept looking for someone in need of a tow, to set me up for next weekend, but didn't see anyone in distress.


cheez Dave the success you already have with eyes and now karma too??? I'll have to report you for unfair chase of game.. ha, good job!


----------



## FishFinger

TXBob said:


> I use it with a nightcrawler at a slow troll. Just watch the rig with the worm you have on it for the best action vs. speed. Usually around .6 to .8 works for me.


Well I have to thank you fellas. Went out this morning and did great drifting with the slow death rig! I know I can get just the hooks and make my own, but I had these two rigs gold and white/purple and it was amazing. Caught three cats (no size but fun) one crappie 12.5” (released) and an Eye right at 14.5” (I could have squeezed the tail but I let it go). My brother and I had a great time!!! Thanks to you all.


----------



## walleyejigger

well I gess its about time I ditch work and give it a try


----------



## stonen12

Anybody been out the last week or so? Thinking about hitting the back side of the lake tomorrow in the yak.


----------



## BlueBoat98

stonen12 said:


> Anybody been out the last week or so? Thinking about hitting the back side of the lake tomorrow in the yak.


Normally I would be out but I'm still grounded because nobody at Jeff Wyler's seems to know how to order a part or give a rat's butt about a customer. This is my prime season but the weather has been so strange that I don't know what might be happening.

MC


----------



## stonen12

Thanks for the update hope Wyler gets their crap together soon for ya! If the rain holds up tomorrow I hope to get out and fish a little.


----------



## Troy Dave

Last time I was out was June 1. Caught a 21" eye and two shorts. The wind has kept me off this weekend and the last one. When I spend all my time trying to control the boat, its no fun.
Mike, I think I would be looking for a different repair shop.


----------



## crappie hunter

Gave the evening bite a try tonight from 430-9, bite was steady, boated 8 between 14.5-17", kept 4, all caught on jig/crawler, figured we finally had a decent day so took advantage, gonna miss this weekend, heading to Michigan


Troy Dave said:


> Last time I was out was June 1. Caught a 21" eye and two shorts. The wind has kept me off this weekend and the last one. When I spend all my time trying to control the boat, its no fun.
> Mike, I think I would be looking for a different repair shop.


----------



## sjwano

Was there from 1-7, had a couple nibbles but no walleye. Caught a dozen catfish, couple crappie and bluegill on jigs with nightcrawler. Fished the humps, shallows, trolled, cast, jigged with no luck. Lots of ski/pleasure boat traffic. Were They deep or shallow? Couldn’t figure out the pattern...


----------



## FishFinger

Was out with my brother having a good time. Caught one keeper walleye, a couple of crappie and one big cat. Here’s a video of us messing around.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff

FishFinger said:


> Was out with my brother having a good time. Caught one keeper walleye, a couple of crappie and one big cat. Here’s a video of us messing around.


Ha! That was great. I hear kids at the beach, how far off the bank were you?
I'm headed up there towards the end of July, will have a boat, no sonar. What do you recommend for that time of year?


----------



## FishFinger

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> Ha! That was great. I hear kids at the beach, how far off the bank were you?
> I'm headed up there towards the end of July, will have a boat, no sonar. What do you recommend for that time of year?


We were trolling slow in front of the buoys near the beach. As a matter of fact the kids heard us laughing and noticed the fish. It’s not huge, but it started out as a snag (he thought) and it became a kitty. As far as what I’d recommend, this Death roll rig with a night crawler works great for me. Slow troll and it catches about anything this side of a Shad.


----------



## FishFinger

By the way, it’s legal to use bluegill, white bass and crappie as bait, but what about perch? I can’t remember where I found the info from ODNR on using fish as bait, so I was curious.


----------



## BlueBoat98

FishFinger said:


> Was out with my brother having a good time. Caught one keeper walleye, a couple of crappie and one big cat. Here’s a video of us messing around.


Most of us "old-timers" used to get one like that, or bigger, every year or two while jigging for Walleyes. I've seen more than one rod broken by someone who got a little too anxious. It's always a thrill when that "snag" starts moving away from you. Good job on getting the video!
See you out there.
MC


----------

